# NABBA N.EAST full results



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Frontier club. Batley. West Yorks.

SAT 16TH MAY

U18

1ST. DANIEL PULUSY

2ND. JONATHAN MORTON

3RD. CHRIS LILLEY

JUNIORS

1ST. JASON MORTIMER

2ND. WAYNE LILLY

3RD. CHRIS BROOMHEAD

4TH. SCOTT DAVEY

FIRST TIMERS

1ST. PAUL MANAGHAN

2ND. ADI KOT

3RD. PETER HEARTSORNE

4TH. RICHARD HEESON

NOVICE

1ST. MICK HANSON

2ND. IAN HARDISTY

3RD. BOB HARRIS

4TH. FAYSAL TABBARA

5TH. PETER CLARKE

MR YORKSHIRE

1ST. NIGEL COX

2ND. ROB CLAPHAM

3RD. ANDY BISSETT

MISS YORSKHIRE

1ST. EMMA FOXTON

2ND. JOANNE STRANGER

3RD. LOUISE WORMSLEY

4TH. SAMANTHA MANSON

MASTERS O40'S

1ST. NIGEL COX

2ND. MARK STOCKS

3RD. ALAN SHELDON

4TH. ANDREW BISSETT

MISS TONED FIGURE

1ST. EMMA FOXTON

2ND. JOANNE STRANGER

3RD. DAWN DANIELS

4TH. SAMANTHA MANSLEY

5TH. DIANE WILSON

MISS TRAINED FIGURE

1ST. LOUISE WORMSLEY

CLASS 4

1ST. RICKY MOORE

2ND. PAUL LOCKE

3RD. DANIEL DUGGAN

CLASS 3

1ST. ROB CLAPHAM

2ND. DARREN CASEY

3RD. PHIL VAINES

4TH. KARL UTTLEY

CLASS 2

1ST. PAUL MASON

2ND. NICOLAS MAZZA

CLASS 1

1ST. DAVE TITTERTON

2ND. STUART GARRINGTON

3RD. GARY CLARKE

BEST PRESENTATION WINNER

EMMA FOXTON

OVERALL WINNER

DAVE TITTERTON..

big thanks to area rep paul jeffries for yet another sell-out spectacular show.. 

steve


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats to Dave. Seems to be having a lot of success as of late.


----------



## d.r.h. (May 19, 2009)

cheers stevie.. any pics anywhere pal?


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

i did the first timers on saturday loved every minute was a great show and a fantastic day was nice to meet you steve especially as you was passing me the winners trophy made it all worth while cant wait till next year !


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

hey paul

congratulations for saturday, you looked fab. i didnt see you for the rest of the day to say it too you in person. hope you enjoyed been on stage.

rach and shane

x


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Paul M

like i said to you when i handed you the winners trophy, you looked exellent and thoroughly deserved it bro... 

all the best for your future comps mate

steve


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Dave Titterton.....OVERALL...well done!!!

Now theres one to watch for overall NABBA brits.....

*BIG H*


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks bodyworks i loved every minute of it was a great show thanks for your help i cant wait to do it all over again . cheers steve for your words of encouragment ill defo be back next year might even be able to pose without shaking lol .


----------



## MJP (May 1, 2009)

Great audience turn-out, reminded me of the EFBB North East & Yorkshire shows Malcolm Summers used to put on there in the '80's. Dave Titterton stood out a mile, should do well at the NABBA Britain Finals for sure.


----------



## teal1 (Nov 30, 2009)

hi all


----------

